# French girl wants to know the steps to get married with her American boy



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello all!
I'm French and have planned to immigrate in the U.S. My boyfriend is American and lives there.
I find different things on the internet.
They talk about the "fiancé Visa" that the American citizen has to ask for the future spouse. This document has to be asked among the Consulate and it takes them 6 months to deliver you this paper.

My question is: can i go to the U.S with my tourist Visa (3 months) and get married within these 3 months? If yes, where is it advised to go to get married? 
Are we obliged to ask for this "fiancé Visa"?

I thank you in advance for your help as i'm looking for the fastest way.

I try to find a job but you need to be elligible to work there. Could you help me with that also?

Looking forward to having news from you soon.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You basically have two options - either you go for the fiancé visa (which, as you say, takes something like 6 to 9 months) and get married within the first 90 days you're in the US, or you go to the US on the VWP, get married, then you return to France and apply for a spouse visa (which also takes about 6 to 9 months to get) and on your return to the US you get your social security number and green card.

Either way, there is a 6 to 9 month wait for the paperwork. It's a matter of whether you'd rather wait now or later (after you're married).

For either the fiancé visa or the spouse visa, your fiancé (or spouse) must sponsor your visa application by showing that he has adequate resources to provide for you - or he has to find a co-sponsor (usually, but not necessarily, a family member). You aren't able to work until after you are married and have the appropriate paperwork - so again, the choice is yours about waiting things out now or later.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> You basically have two options - either you go for the fiancé visa (which, as you say, takes something like 6 to 9 months) and get married within the first 90 days you're in the US, or you go to the US on the VWP, get married, then you return to France and apply for a spouse visa (which also takes about 6 to 9 months to get) and on your return to the US you get your social security number and green card.
> 
> Either way, there is a 6 to 9 month wait for the paperwork. It's a matter of whether you'd rather wait now or later (after you're married).
> 
> ...


Hi and thx a lot for your reply!

You're talking about the VWP but is it possible for me to go there as usual, with a simple tourist VISA?

Looking forward to reading you,

...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> Hi and thx a lot for your reply!
> 
> You're talking about the VWP but is it possible for me to go there as usual, with a simple tourist VISA?
> 
> ...


You can enter under VWP and get married BUT you are still required not to overstay your given period. You can get married in France as well.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Edwige said:


> Hi and thx a lot for your reply!
> 
> You're talking about the VWP but is it possible for me to go there as usual, with a simple tourist VISA?
> 
> ...


The VWP IS the 90 day tourist visa - only it's actually a "visa waiver" because it's done based on the entry stamp in your passport.

As twostep says, you can go there on the VWP, but you have to leave by the end of your allowed period, and you'll have to return to France to apply for a spouse visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> You can enter under VWP and get married BUT you are still required not to overstay your given period. You can get married in France as well.


Hi and thx a lot! 
So, if i understand well, whatever if i go there with a tourist Visa or a VWP, once we get married within these 3 months i can't stay more than 90 days (3 months).
But does it mean also that i AM NOT ALLOWED to go back there before getting married?
Thx in advance for your help!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> Hi and thx a lot!
> So, if i understand well, whatever if i go there with a tourist Visa or a VWP, once we get married within these 3 months i can't stay more than 90 days (3 months).
> But does it mean also that i AM NOT ALLOWED to go back there before getting married?
> Thx in advance for your help!


One step at a time! As French you use VWP for a stay up to 90 days. You have to leave within the time period given to you by the immigration officer at point of entry - stamp in your passport. Travelling under WVP it is generally being advised to spend at least as much time outside the US as inside.


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> One step at a time! As French you use VWP for a stay up to 90 days. You have to leave within the time period given to you by the immigration officer at point of entry - stamp in your passport. Travelling under WVP it is generally being advised to spend at least as much time outside the US as inside.


Yes, one step at a time but i need to know all of them ;-)
Does a 1 year tourist Visa exist? 
If yes, what's the name of this Visa and could i benefit from it?

Thx for your help!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> Yes, one step at a time but i need to know all of them ;-)
> Does a 1 year tourist Visa exist?
> If yes, what's the name of this Visa and could i benefit from it?
> 
> Thx for your help!


Read up on B2 and B2 Extension. One of the requirements is sufficient proof of binding ties to your country. Extensions have to be applied for and the reason explained. With wedding plans and immigration intent on your part - it will be highly unlikedly to get B2 approved. You will have to go the route all LDR couples go - seperation until your visa has been approved. There are no holes in the system. The sooner you make a decision and start your paperwork the sooner it will be done.

travel.state.gov 
uscis.gov


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

do not try to get around the system 
.youwill lose big time
follow the procedure
the us cit files for a fiancee visa .. 
you eventually arrive in the US and then get married 

K1 Process Flowchart


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> do not try to get around the system
> .youwill lose big time
> follow the procedure
> the us cit files for a fiancee visa ..
> you eventually arrive in the US and then get married



I won't try to get around the system, that's not my intention, i am an not this kind of person.

Who knows to who i can ask for the VWP VISA and how long does it take to get it? 

I thank you in advance for your help! 
It's impossible to reach the American Ambassy (in Paris) by phone. You can't have anyone on the phone


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> Davis1 said:
> 
> 
> > do not try to get around the system
> ...


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> Edwige said:
> 
> 
> > What do you need from the US Embassy in Paris?
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> twostep said:
> 
> 
> > Edwige said:
> ...


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> Edwige said:
> 
> 
> > twostep said:
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Edwige said:


> twostep said:
> 
> 
> > Edwige said:
> ...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Edwige said:


> twostep said:
> 
> 
> > Edwige said:
> ...


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> Edwige said:
> 
> 
> > twostep said:
> ...


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

I am not the only person on here that has gone to the US on a VWP and got married to an American DID NOT HEAD BACK TO LONDON, but before the 90 days was up went to an immigration attorney to help file the AOS paperwork to USCIS.

Yes this is what I did and there is nothing wrong with it (just saying).


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> I am not the only person on here that has gone to the US on a VWP and got married to an American DID NOT HEAD BACK TO LONDON, but before the 90 days was up went to an immigration attorney to help file the AOS paperwork to USCIS.
> 
> Yes this is what I did and there is nothing wrong with it (just saying).


I thank you all for your help!

Another thing i need to clarify also and it would be great if someone could tell me: my boyfriend is going to ask for a Fiancé Visa. During this period of 6-9 months (waiting to receive this Visa) can i go to the U.S (as a tourist of course)?

So, if someone here is sure of its answer, i'd be glad to read it ;-)
Thx in advance!!!!


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Edwige,

I am doing the exact same thing as you are doing and as far as I no you can travel to USA on the VWP while you wait for your visa (CR1) in my case, unless I have got this wrong and I am sure one of the senior members will correct this if I am wrong 

Bon Chance


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi you!
I thank you for your info.
But, when i go to the U.S as a tourist, i just need a ESTA and my valid passport (which can also be called 'tourist Visa')
I never asked for a VWP.
Do you think (or someone else in this forum) this classic 'tourist Visa' is ok for me to travel there while waiting for the Fiancé Visa from the Consulate?
Tough question maybe but it would really help me out to know.
I thank you in advance!!!


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

I meant ESTA. I am so sorry, confusing myself.

As far as I no as long as you stay within the ESTA conditions you can visit your man while visa being sorted.


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsJCobb said:


> I meant ESTA. I am so sorry, confusing myself.
> 
> As far as I no as long as you stay within the ESTA conditions you can visit your man while visa being sorted.


  that's such a good news! I thank you for your prompt reply.
So, do you know what's the exact difference between the VWP and the way i travel there (ESTA and valid passport)? 
I don't manage to know why people would apply for a VWP rather than doing what i am used to doing.


----------



## MrsJCobb (Mar 21, 2012)

I have only ever used the ESTA so I am not sure, it's far easier. Only used the ESTA twice well it's valid for 2 years so didn't need to get it replaced for my 2nd visit


----------



## Sage (Oct 19, 2010)

*Vwp - esta*

CBP.gov - home page

"ESTA is an automated system that determines the eligibility of visitors to travel to the U.S. under the Visa Waiver Program."

Hope this helps..


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

MrsJCobb said:


> I have only ever used the ESTA so I am not sure, it's far easier. Only used the ESTA twice well it's valid for 2 years so didn't need to get it replaced for my 2nd visit


 Yeah the ESTA is pretty easier indeed! Thx for your help!!!!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Sage said:


> CBP.gov - home page
> 
> "ESTA is an automated system that determines the eligibility of visitors to travel to the U.S. under the Visa Waiver Program."
> 
> Hope this helps..


Thank you Sage ! But it also determines the eligibility of visitors to travel to the U.S under the 'tourist Visa' i have ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Edwige said:


> Hi you!
> I thank you for your info.
> But, when i go to the U.S as a tourist, i just need a ESTA and my valid passport (which can also be called 'tourist Visa')
> I never asked for a VWP.
> ...


If you have been visiting the US on the traditional "stamp in the passport" that they give you once your ESTA is ok'd, then you're on a VWP.

But to get back to your real question, apparently you can visit your fiancé in the US while your visa application is being processed - BUT (and it's a big one), when you turn up at the Immigration desk and the computer shows that you have a visa application is in process, the presumption is that you intend to settle in the US. It's up to you to have the right sorts of documents to show the Immigration officials to "prove" that you are just visiting and will return back home when you say you will (i.e. within your 90 days).

What they are looking for is proof that you have obligations back home: a house or flat you must return to, a job to return to, other personal obligations (doctor appointments, even). If you can't prove to their satisfaction that you will return home on time, they can deny you entry, which will have a negative impact on your fiancé visa application. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you have been visiting the US on the traditional "stamp in the passport" that they give you once your ESTA is ok'd, then you're on a VWP.
> 
> But to get back to your real question, apparently you can visit your fiancé in the US while your visa application is being processed - BUT (and it's a big one), when you turn up at the Immigration desk and the computer shows that you have a visa application is in process, the presumption is that you intend to settle in the US. It's up to you to have the right sorts of documents to show the Immigration officials to "prove" that you are just visiting and will return back home when you say you will (i.e. within your 90 days).
> 
> ...


Hello! Waow! Ok i see.
So, tu sum up, i can go and see my BF in the U.S while waiting for the Fiancé Visa (paper), as a tourist, the way i've always done it, with an ESTA.
But, at the customs, they'll see i have this immigration Visa in process so they'll ask me question. I'll be able to say that yes, indeed, it's in process, but that right now i'm just coming as a tourist and will be back to France in 2 weeks for example. And that i'll be staying in the U.S for good once i'll have my Fiancé Visa.
Will this be ok to say that? 
Many thx in advance for your help.
As you say, i have to be careful with all that 'cause i don't wanna have issues and be forbidden to go back to the U.S!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Edwige said:


> Hello! Waow! Ok i see.
> So, tu sum up, i can go and see my BF in the U.S while waiting for the Fiancé Visa (paper), as a tourist, the way i've always done it, with an ESTA.
> But, at the customs, they'll see i have this immigration Visa in process so they'll ask me question. I'll be able to say that yes, indeed, it's in process, but that right now i'm just coming as a tourist and will be back to France in 2 weeks for example. And that i'll be staying in the U.S for good once i'll have my Fiancé Visa.
> Will this be ok to say that?
> ...


Moreover, we saw the different steps to ask the Fiancé Visa.
Apparently my BF has to send several documents, right? 
Not only the K-1. The Consulate also needs other documents including information about me...etc. Is it correct?
Have you got an official link with all these documents needed?

MANY MANY THX IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Edwige said:


> Moreover, we saw the different steps to ask the Fiancé Visa.
> Apparently my BF has to send several documents, right?
> Not only the K-1. The Consulate also needs other documents including information about me...etc. Is it correct?
> Have you got an official link with all these documents needed?
> ...


One more question  :
Does anyone know how much the Fiancé Visa is?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This is an official site and it walks you through the whole process including printable forms and fee schedules.
Nonimmigrant Visa for a Fiancé(e) (K-1)


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

twostep said:


> this is an official site and it walks you through the whole process including printable forms and fee schedules.
> nonimmigrant visa for a fiancé(e) (k-1)


ty! :d


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Edwige said:


> But, at the customs, they'll see i have this immigration Visa in process so they'll ask me question. I'll be able to say that yes, indeed, it's in process, but that right now i'm just coming as a tourist and will be back to France in 2 weeks for example. And that i'll be staying in the U.S for good once i'll have my Fiancé Visa.
> Will this be ok to say that?


You can say anything you want. They will expect you to be able to prove what you tell them. And even if you have all the documents they ask for, they can still deny you entry if they have suspicions of any sort about your status or situation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> You can say anything you want. They will expect you to be able to prove what you tell them. And even if you have all the documents they ask for, they can still deny you entry if they have suspicions of any sort about your status or situation.
> Cheers,
> Bev


 so what do you advise me? As i wanna go there for something like 2 weeks while waiting for the Fiancé Visa document.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Make sure you have your ties back to France very well documented. Have a non-refundable round trip ticket you can show them. Get a letter from you boss stating that you are on vacation and are expected back at work on a certain date. Whatever you've got. And then be calm and cool when you go through the Immigration desk. Don't give them any information they haven't asked you for.

And consider how necessary it is, really, to visit for two weeks. If you're going over to coincide with his two weeks of vacation, bring some proof of that if you can. Make sure he is available by phone at the time of your arrival in case they want to check out his side of the story.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> Make sure you have your ties back to France very well documented. Have a non-refundable round trip ticket you can show them. Get a letter from you boss stating that you are on vacation and are expected back at work on a certain date. Whatever you've got. And then be calm and cool when you go through the Immigration desk. Don't give them any information they haven't asked you for.
> 
> And consider how necessary it is, really, to visit for two weeks. If you're going over to coincide with his two weeks of vacation, bring some proof of that if you can. Make sure he is available by phone at the time of your arrival in case they want to check out his side of the story.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hey !
I thank you.
I am looking at the I-129f form and i'd like to know more about the following question:
*Has your fiancé(e) met and seen you within the two-year period immediately preceding the filing of this petition?*

My boyfriend and i have been knowing each other for less than 2 years (and the time to ask for the fiancé(e) visa it will still make less than 2 years) so how could we prove we love each other and that our intention to get married is true?

I'm kinda worried about this question in the form, i do hope it won't be an issue for us??

Thx in advance for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

That question is on the form primarily due to the practices of arranged marriages and "mail order" brides. Just answer the question honestly - indicate when you met and what time you have spent together within the last two years.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> That question is on the form primarily due to the practices of arranged marriages and "mail order" brides. Just answer the question honestly - indicate when you met and what time you have spent together within the last two years.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi!
I thank you.
But does this question mean we need to have been knowing each other for 2 years?? I don't hope so!! If yes it means that, so we don't have any chance that our fiancé visa application be accepted?!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey!
Can someone tell me when i will be able to work in the U.S?
You ask for the Fiancé Visa; between 6 and 9 months later you receive it, then you have 3 months to get married and then you can apply for a social security number right? and so, as u also have the green card, you can work? Am i correct?
Thx in advance for your answer!!!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Edwige said:


> Hey!
> Can someone tell me when i will be able to work in the U.S?
> You ask for the Fiancé Visa; between 6 and 9 months later you receive it, then you have 3 months to get married and then you can apply for a social security number right? and so, as u also have the green card, you can work? Am i correct?
> Thx in advance for your answer!!!


Does anyone could help me out with my question please?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm afraid your question isn't terribly clear. If you go to the US on a fiancé visa, you cannot work. Once you are married, you change your status (not sure the procedure for that - but there are many threads on that subject you can consult) and apply for your green card and social security card. Once you have those, you can start looking for work.

All these processes take time. Coming from France, you should be used to that. At least the processes in the US do tend to move a little quicker than the French administration. But there are no guarantees. If the immigration office in your district is overwhelmed, or the government shuts down over a budget crisis or something, it will take longer. If your paperwork hits at a time when things are running smoothly, it will take a shorter period of time.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Frenchie8899 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Making it really clear*



twostep said:


> One step at a time! As French you use VWP for a stay up to 90 days. You have to leave within the time period given to you by the immigration officer at point of entry - stamp in your passport. Travelling under WVP it is generally being advised to spend at least as much time outside the US as inside.


Hello 2steps, 

I'm in the same situation Edwige was in when she posted this question. (By the way, she posted it the day I met him in Thailand, just over a year ago... funny) I hope it worked out for the best for those guys.

So I'm beginning to understand all that, but can you make this really clear please :

Once I applied either for the spouse or fiancé visa, can I travel back and forth there to visit my boyfriend as long as I don't stay there more than 3 months ?

In other words during the 6 to 9 month wait, can I just go there to visit him let's say 3 weeks every 2 months, and then maybe longer during the summer as long as each time, my stay is within the 3 month allowed visa period ?

Thank you so much for your help through all this tedious paperwork.

Best,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's often advisable not to try to visit during the processing period for a fiancé or spouse visa. Reason being is that unless you can show some convincing evidence of "binding ties" to your home country, the suspicion is that you're coming over to stay in advance of your visa being granted.

Be aware, too, that the 90 day restriction is 90 days in any 180 day period. And they do keep tabs on that sort of thing.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

